# Greetings to everyone



## ProtectedRights (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi guys, I am new  

From Germany.

So pardon my english (see my other post about musical terms in english) 

Seems to be a great forum with a lot of pro level guys around.


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi there,

seems your introduction came just when everybody was in holidays 

Nevertheless, welcome.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Zelorkq (Sep 15, 2013)

Willkommen, noch ein Deutscher 

Welcome to the forum, I hope you have a great experience on this forum!


Cheers


----------

